# Pumps & Stimulators



## nyyankees (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm looking for coding information on pumps & stimulators for one of my docs. 63650 is a big one but I am looking for any quality website/articles that help explain the Do's + Don'ts of coding these procedures.
Thanks.


----------



## dwaldman (Jun 7, 2010)

If go to audioeducator and type in spinal cord stimulator you will see past audioconferences that you can listen that can provide understanding for the coding. The AAPC has a pain management webinar coming up june 16th which will review these procedures.

Medtronics site has the best PDFs on the applicable codes for both SCS and Intrathecal drug delivery.

CPT Changes for 2010 has some information about codes such 63663 and 63661 


CPT Assistant has this article which states 63650 is billed per lead. 

Surgery: Nervous System, 63650 (Q&A)

Question: For CPT® 1999, the descriptors of the neurostimulator lead codes 63650 and 63655 were revised to change the terminology from "electrodes" to "electrode array" and "plate/paddle." Do the peripheral neurostimulator codes 64553-64581 represent implantation of single or multiple leads? For example, if two occipital nerve leads are percutaneously implanted, would code 64555 or 64555 plus 64555 51 be reported?

Linda Holtzman, New Jersey

Answer: For both the 63650-63660 and 64553-64581 series of codes, placement of any additional electrode catheter(s) or plate(s)/paddle(s) should be separately reported by appending either modifier 51 (same anatomic site) or modifier 59 (different anatomic site) to the appropriate code. For example, if two plates/paddles are placed, codes 64555 and 64555-51 or 64555 and 64555-59 should be reported. It is not appropriate to report code 64553-64565 per electrode contact on each catheter or plate or paddle array placed.


----------

